# Accu chek Insight pump .....faulty?



## Phil65 (Mar 23, 2018)

My pump is a couple of years old, on changing my cartridge it only vibrated and didn’t alarm as usual, then an error code E76702, I changed the battery and cap, retried, another error code E70501. Tried changing the battery again, same result. Rang Accu chek, electronic error code was the response and we will send a new pump to you tomorrow. So, I’ve switched back to injections, the insulin use by is 2016 for my Lantus and 2017 for my Novo rapid.
Suppose my questions are:
1. Has anybody else had these codes and could or couldn’t remedy?
2. The out of date Insulin has been stored in a cool place, wonder if it will work?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a problem similar to this.  It vibrated but did not sound.  I continued to use the pump whilst I waited for my new one to arrive.  It still worked just had to rely on vibration.  In another occasion I phoned Accu Chek and they got me to check my settings and one of them had changed.  No idea how.  It was set back.

I don’t know whether the out of date insulin will work.  The insulin that we keep for emergencies needs to be replaced regularly so that we have in date insulin.  Easy to say, but I suspect you won’t make that mistake again for a while.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 24, 2018)

I've no idea if it will or won't esp if not actually in the fridge - but you'll have known for definite hours and hours ago whether it did or not!

Do please let us know a) what did happen and b) that you've replaced them both plus c) that your new pump has arrived and you have it set up and matched successfully.  It is a PITA having to rematch, but it's actually quite straightforward - don't forget you have to match each of them to the other separately and it needs to be sone in a certain order, except I can't remember which you start with first!

Argh - which way is it for the clock change on Sun - handset first or pump?


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 24, 2018)

On the Combo you change the pump first (via the handset if you wish!) and the handset will synchronise with it automatically, I presume the Insight is the same!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 24, 2018)

..... I'll tell you tomorrow!  LOL


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 24, 2018)

Phil65 said:


> My pump is a couple of years old, on changing my cartridge it only vibrated and didn’t alarm as usual, then an error code E76702, I changed the battery and cap, retried, another error code E70501. Tried changing the battery again, same result. Rang Accu chek, electronic error code was the response and we will send a new pump to you tomorrow. So, I’ve switched back to injections, the insulin use by is 2016 for my Lantus and 2017 for my Novo rapid.
> Suppose my questions are:
> 1. Has anybody else had these codes and could or couldn’t remedy?
> 2. The out of date Insulin has been stored in a cool place, wonder if it will work?


Are you any further forward Phil65 ?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, I was sent a new Insight pump, my third in 3 years! .....will talk to my consultant in June and ask about changing to a different pump!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've heard so many people complaining of problems with the Insight, no way would I let my daughter have one! I think @trophywench is about the only person I know of who seems reasonably pleased with hers.  A shame, because we love the Combo so would like to stick with Roche, but I think the next time my daughter is up for renewal she'll probably go for Medtronic.  That's a couple of years away yet though so who knows!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> I've heard so many people complaining of problems with the Insight, no way would I let my daughter have one! I think @trophywench is about the only person I know of who seems reasonably pleased with hers.  A shame, because we love the Combo so would like to stick with Roche, but I think the next time my daughter is up for renewal she'll probably go for Medtronic.  That's a couple of years away yet though so who knows!


I shall watch with interest as my changeovers are just after your daughters.  I too love my Combo and would not want to try the Insight based on what I have read here.  However I know others like the speed of response on theirs.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 11, 2018)

trophywench said:


> ..... I'll tell you tomorrow!  LOL



I forgot when it was tomorrow LOL - but it was 'pump first' anyway.

Another question though - driving licence due for renewal in June and forms arrived on Monday.  Re the how many hypos in the last 12 months? question I had the bright idea of looking at the logbook on the meter/handset for the last month with the thought, I'll just multiply that by 12 and say that.  So I got back to 11 March and hadn't run out of fingers, so thought I may as well go back a bit further.  Not a thing appears onscreen before 01 March.  Is the only way of finding out further back, to download it?

There's me, secure in the knowledge that MY meter holds 3 months records and I've always met all legal requirements for driving ever since I took lessons .......

I do know ordinary meters pre pump (2009 ish) held more than 3 months - but 'Logbook' isn't a feature I really need to trawl that far back into, normally.

My W7 PC with the software blew a gasket a few months ago, so pump hasn't been downloaded at all since the first week last December - and I just haven't bothered to request W10 software to load on Pete's laptop which we're sharing at the mo, cos I haven't needed it since then, until now.

I'm a bit shocked.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 11, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I forgot when it was tomorrow LOL - but it was 'pump first' anyway.
> 
> Another question though - driving licence due for renewal in June and forms arrived on Monday.  Re the how many hypos in the last 12 months? question I had the bright idea of looking at the logbook on the meter/handset for the last month with the thought, I'll just multiply that by 12 and say that.  So I got back to 11 March and hadn't run out of fingers, so thought I may as well go back a bit further.  Not a thing appears onscreen before 01 March.  Is the only way of finding out further back, to download it?
> 
> ...


Surely TW, the hypos in the the last 12 months only apply with regards to License if they were hypos that required assistance?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 11, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I shall watch with interest as my changeovers are just after your daughters.  I too love my Combo and would not want to try the Insight based on what I have read here.  However I know others like the speed of response on theirs.



Whilst the Combo doesn’t tick every box, I still think that it was better for me and would happily swap my Insight back to a combo


----------



## trophywench (Apr 11, 2018)

No - they still ask about that sort as expected, but they now also ask how many 'unassisted' ones you've had in the last year.  It is actually quite sensible because if you don't actually ever have any, you are probably lying when you answer 'Yes' when they asked you previously 'Can you recognise your hypo symptoms?'  LOL

One of the other Qs is to specify under both your GP and your D consultant, when you last saw them about your D.  God knows the last time I saw my GP about my D - I know yonks ago when they kept cancelling my hospital appointments I did have to, but can't remember exactly when it was so I've just said '10+ years ago', whereas I see the other one rather more often!


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Another question though - driving licence due for renewal in June and forms arrived on Monday. Re the how many hypos in the last 12 months? question I had the bright idea of looking at the logbook on the meter/handset for the last month with the thought, I'll just multiply that by 12 and say that. So I got back to 11 March and hadn't run out of fingers, so thought I may as well go back a bit further. Not a thing appears onscreen before 01 March. Is the only way of finding out further back, to download it?


That surprised me, I haven't a clue how many I've had, so I looked up the form ( revised March 2018 version) Surely you just have to tick one of the boxes 'none','one', or 'two (or more)' not actually give the numbers?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 12, 2018)

trophywench said:


> No - they still ask about that sort as expected, but they now also ask how many 'unassisted' ones you've had in the last year.  It is actually quite sensible because if you don't actually ever have any, you are probably lying when you answer 'Yes' when they asked you previously 'Can you recognise your hypo symptoms?'  LOL
> 
> One of the other Qs is to specify under both your GP and your D consultant, when you last saw them about your D.  God knows the last time I saw my GP about my D - I know yonks ago when they kept cancelling my hospital appointments I did have to, but can't remember exactly when it was so I've just said '10+ years ago', whereas I see the other one rather more often!



In that case I am surprised that any type 1s have their licenses renewed lol, seems pretty pointless to me


----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh - you are probably right - I've only half completed it at the moment, mainly because I've only just had my second cataract op 'signed off' new sight test booked for next week and if the optician should happen to say OMG your peripheral vision is so poor, you've got to stop driving!  Unlikely, far as I know but I'd rather be 100% certain before I state it's wonderful for the sake of waiting 5 days.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Oh - you are probably right - I've only half completed it at the moment, mainly because I've only just had my second cataract op 'signed off' new sight test booked for next week and if the optician should happen to say OMG your peripheral vision is so poor, you've got to stop driving!  Unlikely, far as I know but I'd rather be 100% certain before I state it's wonderful for the sake of waiting 5 days.



That doesn't answer the actual question though LOL


----------

